# Bleeding eye after trauma :(((



## MishByrne (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi,

My rescued betta (Mr. Bubbles) had a horrible accident today. He was living in a crystal container that my toddler pulled.... it crashed on the floor... I ran to keep my toddler safe from glass, picked up Mr. Bubbles and put him in a small glass while I picked up the mess... When I came back for him... the water was pink due to a bleeding from his right eye!

The bleeding has stopped, not sure if he has lost his eye. I changed him to a more comfortable container than the small glass and will get something more suitable tomorrow (it is already 2 am in my country).

Have never heard of epsom salt before, so after reading lots of posts not sure if I can get some here.... not sure what to do either. Right now I am under a very limited budget. Please advise. Thank you!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh no! That sounds really painful! I've never had to deal with an injury before, so I'm not sure what the general rule is on treating the fish. Epsom salt is easy to find, any walmart or store with a pharmacy section. They were right next to bandaids in my target! (also, the bag was pretty cheap, only a couple bucks, and now I have it for later use)


----------



## TurboDude69 (Aug 5, 2011)

Do not use epsom salt. Epsom salt is used for treating bloating or swim bladder disease. Aquarium salt is what you for use for on external injuries or finrot. There is a difference between the two and never use them together. Epsom salt extracts water from the fish. Aquarium salt reatains water in fish. Make sure his water is warm and clean. I would use aquarium salt. I am not sure what the dosage would be for an injury like that but I believe its a tablespoon for every 5 gallons for regular use. I am sure someone with more knowledge will have a better answer for you but thats what I would do in the mean time to keep him from getting worse or an infection.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi MishByrne and welcome to the forum. Sorry it's under such circumstances. Sounds like quite the freak accident.  Poor guy. Let's see what we can do to help.

Here's your aquarium salt dosage. 1 tsp per gallon, super clean warm water and API Stress Coat if you can find it. Can you get a pic of his eye? Put your little betta guy in something that is at least a gallon that you can put an adjustable heater in. While he's in recovery, you'll want to change the water every day, 100% and redose the salt. It's important to keep the water clean to minimize the chance of infection or he will definitely lose the eye if he hasn't already. 

I hope this helps you. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## MishByrne (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you so much for your replies. I ended up putting him in a dark shallow crystal container and away from noises in a warm place (I live in Mexico City and the current temperature is 20C/68F).

He seems to be doing better, ate a pellet a few minutes ago. I think he will make it, just want to make sure I give the proper care he needs and need your advise on this.

After I rescued him last March, I put him in a 2 litre container with gravel, pebbles and a bamboo plant, changed his water every week, use bottled water with drops to remove any chlorine traces. He eats about 10-15 pellets a day normally. Gave him live bait a couple of times but he started getting constipated and gave him mashed peas to fix that (he loves the peas LOL).

What should I get him now? My budget is tops 50 dollars. Don't even have aquarium salt, will go and get all he needs in a couple of hours.

Thanks again!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hmmm it _does_ sound like something used with Epsom salt, (i'm just saying that cause popeye is treated with Epsom) and i agree with Sakura, clean it 100% and MAKE SURE IT IS HEATED!


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

BettaGirl290 said:


> Hmmm it _does_ sound like something used with Epsom salt, (i'm just saying that cause popeye is treated with Epsom) and i agree with Sakura, clean it 100% and MAKE SURE IT IS HEATED!


Popeye is caused by a build up of internal fluid. The only simalarity between popeye and this injury is the location. Epsom salt will solve none of this fish's problems. I would recommend aquarium salt because open sores can lead to infections, and the aquarium salt treatment will lower that risk. It is also very inexpensive. I would keep him in a warm, dark place. These steps can help make the recovery go smoother, but only time can really heal an injury,


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

MishByrne said:


> Thank you so much for your replies. I ended up putting him in a dark shallow crystal container and away from noises in a warm place (I live in Mexico City and the current temperature is 20C/68F).
> 
> He seems to be doing better, ate a pellet a few minutes ago. I think he will make it, just want to make sure I give the proper care he needs and need your advise on this.
> 
> ...


are you using tap water with water conditioner or just water? spring water works but i don't think purified water is good for them


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Campbell said:


> Popeye is caused by a build up of internal fluid. The only simalarity between popeye and this injury is the location. Epsom salt will solve none of this fish's problems. I would recommend aquarium salt because open sores can lead to infections, and the aquarium salt treatment will lower that risk. It is also very inexpensive. I would keep him in a warm, dark place. These steps can help make the recovery go smoother, but only time can really heal an injury,


Oh, sorry, :x i am not that knowledgeable in injuries, only spawning and stuff, speaking of which, i should go research injuries......


----------



## MishByrne (Oct 10, 2011)

I use bottled drinking water, not tap water at all. Tap water is not safe to use for fish water changes in Mexico.
So, in my to do list is to get:

- aquarium salt to prevent infections
- obviously a new container at least 1 gallon capacity
- temperature regulator (any kind would do?)

what else do you recommend?


----------



## MishByrne (Oct 10, 2011)

To the bottled water I do add water conditioning drops to remove chlorine traces.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

API makes a stress coat I would recommend. However, its not a must. Don't worry if you can't find or afford it.


----------



## MishByrne (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks.... what does API stands for? might be easier to locate it here knowing what it is


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

API is just a brand name


----------



## MishByrne (Oct 10, 2011)

thanks, so what I will be looking for is a stress coat maker? do you know what is in it?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Stress coat is basically a water conditioner with additives that help slime coat, ease stress, and help heal wounds


----------



## MishByrne (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you guys! will go and get his new stuff. Will let you know how he is doing.


----------



## MishByrne (Oct 10, 2011)

*update*

Mr. Bubbles seems to be in good spirits to survive the horrible accident.... my guess is that he did rupture his eye. He is not eating but seems quite content in his new home.

I ended up spending 75 dollars (more expensive to buy here than in the US) but got him a new home 3 litre capacity (temporary fish tank while he recovers and I save up to buy him a bigger one), aquarium salt, aquarium heater (up to 5.5 gallons), API stress coat and blood worms to tempt him to eat (never tried them before).

I mixed one gallon of bottled drinking water, 1 ml of stress coat and a teaspoon of aquarium salt. Will change his water tomorrow and on Wednesday I am going for a few days and asked my sister to look after him.

Mr. Bubbles is used to my touch, every time I change his water I do it with my bare hand very gently (obviously super clean hand) and he doesn't get stressed that way, he is used to that and terrified of the net.

Any suggestions on how to make the water changes less stressful for Mr. Bubbles and my sister?

Thank you!


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

looks like he likes his heater. I love stress coat! that is the only water conditioner I will buy.


----------



## MishByrne (Oct 10, 2011)

He does like his new heater and keeps loving his bamboo plant 

Any suggestions on how to make the water changes less stressful for Mr. Bubbles and my sister for the few days I will be gone?

Thanks!


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi MishByrne,

From the pictures it looks like blood in the eye, unfortunately there really isn't much that can be done as far as intervention for healing. All you can do is ensure that the wound doesn't become infected with the use of AQ salt as prescribed by Sakura.

Until such a time as you can obtain some AQ salt it is imperative to ensure you undertake 100% water changes once a day. I highly recommend stress coat to aid in healing, which also doubles as a water conditioner. 

My recommendation for a great basic Betta setup would be:

- 2.5g tank (minimum)
- Substrate (not sharp)
- Silk plants and decorations if desired (DIY is also possible – mugs, jugs, PVC pipe, terracotta pots [not sharp and no holes where lil dude can get stuck])
- Heater (depending how big of a tank you go, will depend on wattage. The General rule is 1w per g.)
- Internal suction thermometre
- Hikari Betta Food, AQ Salt and Epsom Salt (although we wont be using epsom salts at this time, it is good to have on hand for the possible future)


A tank under 5g is difficult to cycle, so a filter won’t be necessary. With that sort of setup I believe you will be able to undertake a 50% water change with a 100% water change every other day. But I get confused and it may be best to get the tank you prefer, then consult us again for your best course of action (whether that be cycling or a water change schedule)

Oops, sorry I missed the 2nd page of this thread. Only just saw it when I finished writing this. *derp*


My water change trick is to get a clean mug - no soap residue. Boil the mug if your unsure. Once the mug is ready, place it near the surface, without any water in it and angle the base into the water, once the lil dude comes up to breath push the mug under and it will suck water into the mug along with the Betta.

This eliminates the need to run around the tank with a net, and it also serves as his temporary home whilst the main tank is being cleaned. Word of warning though, place a cloth over the top of the mug to prevent light stress and also jumping - my little guy jumped from a tuppaware container and I spent the next 2 minutes searching the area until I found him! That was a panickfest.

PS. No soap or detergents or anything when cleaning tank. Just hot water


----------



## MishByrne (Oct 10, 2011)

I am guessing you missed my update regarding Mr. Bubbles. Already in aq salt and stress coat. Got him a heater. Currently in a 3 litre home until he recovers and I can afford a bigger one. Left his bamboo plant there because he loves to swim in the roots and to rub against the stick.

Thanks for the advise though, will consult again about his habitat once I upgrade his home 

For the moment with his current setup... Any suggestions on how to make the water changes less stressful for Mr. Bubbles and my sister?


----------



## MishByrne (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you so much Banicks! Will instruct my sister on that and try the mug trick tomorrow 

I never use soap... at least I knew that LOL

Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi MishByrne, thanks for the pics and update. Well, his eye doesn't look so hot. I'm thinking he may have lost some sight in his eye. But don't worry, fish can get along fine without sight because of their lateral line senses. There are even fish that have no eyes at all (google blind cave tetra). So the AQ salt and the heater you purchases will help your guy a lot. Mainly what we want is to keep the eye area as clean as possible to prevent infection while it is healing over. And I agree with you, water in Mexico probably isn't good for fish even with a bucketload of water conditioner. >.< Sorry, I bet spring water gets expensive too. 

Along with Banicks' trick of using a mug for water changes, you can also use a clear plastic cup so he can't see it coming. The cup method really is the least stressful method for removing a fish from its tank. But I've also scooped my fish out with my hand before when necessary. Not reccomended but if it works, it works.

Okay, sounds like you've got everything under control now. Oh, with the bamboo. Make sure the leaves are always above water or they'll rot off. Good luck and keep us posted on your little guy.


----------



## MishByrne (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you Sakura! Seems like he did loose sight in that eye but only time can tell if he will recover some....

Will keep you posted when I come back after the weekend. Meanwhile my sister will look after him and definitely a clear plastic cup sounds less stressful, will do that from now on. So glad I found this forum. Mr. Bubbles is very dear to me and I feel better knowing he is being looked after as he deserves.

Thank you so much for all your support and help!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Aww poor guy! Good luck with him! Now he has a cool scar he can show off with. Makes him look tough!  I hope everything recovers nicely!


----------



## MishByrne (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

